# Location of Dispensers in Toilet Compartments and Wheelchair Accessible Stalls



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 9, 2012)

ADASAD 604.7 Dispensers does not appear to address any other dispensers.  I am assuming since it only specifically addresses toilet paper dispensers, that this does not cover other dispensers or sanitary receptacles mounted underneath the grab bar between the toilet paper dispenser range and the back wall.  Does anyone have any insight into this before I reach out to the access-board?

*604.7 Dispensers.* Toilet paper dispensers shall comply with 309.4 and shall be 7 inches (180 mm) minimum and 9 inches (230 mm) maximum in front of the water closet measured to the centerline of the dispenser. The outlet of the dispenser shall be 15 inches (380 mm) minimum and 48 inches (1220 mm) maximum above the finish floor and shall not be located behind grab bars. Dispensers shall not be of a type that controls delivery or that does not allow continuous paper flow.

_*Advisory 604.7 Dispensers.*__ If toilet paper dispensers are installed above the side wall grab bar, the outlet of the toilet paper dispenser must be 48 inches (1220 mm) maximum above the finish floor and the top of the gripping surface of the grab bar must be 33 inches (840 mm) minimum and 36 inches (915 mm) maximum above the finish floor._

Also, does anyone know why the vertical grab bars went away?  Are they still a good idea from a design standpoint?


----------



## Codegeek (Mar 9, 2012)

The vertical grab bars are required in A117.1, never have been required in ADA to my knowledge.

As far as dispensers, A117.1 has several references to dispensers and other items such as the sanitary napkin receptacles in Chapter 6.  The first reference to such is in 604.3.3 for clearance overlap.


----------



## Examiner (Mar 9, 2012)

2010 ADA Section 609.2 Spacing; addresses grab bars and clearances for items that may occur above and below the grab bar.

ANSI A117.1-2003 Figure 604.7 illustrates the location range of the toilet paper dispenser which has the same clearances above and below the grab bar as the feds.  However, the feds do not specifically address that the clearances are just for the toilet paper dispenser.  Figure 604.7 references dimensional controls per 609.3 which is the section regarding clearance above and below the grab bar same as the ADA.

Therefore, it is my opinion as long as you do not encroach into the restricted clearance areas above and below the grab bar you can locate the other not specifically addressed toilet accessories anywhere with reach ranges of the water closet.  That is why you see the Sanitary Napkin Disposal usually mounted below the grab bar but more toward the wet wall away from the location the toilet paper dispenser.  The TPD is specifically called out for its location but not the SND.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 9, 2012)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> The vertical grab bars are required in A117.1, never have been required in ADA to my knowledge.


Correct

Make sure the placement of other dispensers do not hinder the front or side transfer of a wheelchair user to the toilet.

Many times the napkin receptacle, with sharp corners, is place in a critical transfer point


----------



## north star (Mar 9, 2012)

*$*

Is the Sanitary Napkin Dispenser "required", or a convenience?

Also, to somewhat divert / hijack the thread, ...are Changing Tables

"required", and "IF" required, are they required in both the Men's

& Women's Restrooms?

Thanks!

*$*


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 9, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Make sure the placement of other dispensers do not hinder the front or side transfer of a wheelchair user to the toilet.Many times the napkin receptacle, with sharp corners, is place in a critical transfer point


Thanks mark, that has been my experience, especially with existing conditions where an older metal TPD is within the 7 inches minimum range.  Even at 7 inches to centerline, the dispensers can stick out far enough to create pinching points on the legs.

I do not find anything in the 2010 ADASAD or ANSI A117.1-2003 that would prohibit the installation of other dispensers in the area between the wet wall and TPD as long as they comply with 609.3.

Thanks again for your replies.  I will post back when I hear back from the access-board.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 9, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> Is the Sanitary Napkin Dispenser "required", or a convenience? Also, to somewhat divert / hijack the thread, ...are Changing Tables "required", and required, are they required in both the Men's & Women's Restrooms? Thanks!


Napkin repository HIGHLY recommended so they do not end up in the toilet

Napkin repository and Changing tables not required by code, if provided, must be accessible per ADA, and SHOULD be provided in EACH RR


----------



## mark handler (Mar 9, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> I do not find anything in the 2010 ADASAD or ANSI A117.1-2003 that would prohibit the installation of other dispensers in the area between the wet wall and TPD as long as they comply with 609.3.


Remember the Standards and Codes are a *Minimum* You can always exceed the code or standards


----------



## north star (Mar 9, 2012)

*$*

Thanks Mark!......Can't say that I have ever seen a S.N. Repository.

While not "required" [ per se' ], but it seems like there are alot of

items around the WC......Again, not familiar with the S.N. product,

but are they biodegradable, ...is it a common sanitary sewer line

clogging component?.....If a S.N. Repository is not provided, then

do they typically / commonly end up in the trash receptacle or

the WC drain lines?.....I would go ask our PW Director, but she

might not appreciate me asking something like this!   



*$*


----------



## mark handler (Mar 9, 2012)

Behind grease, disposable diapers, baby wipes, *sanitary napkins and tampons* are the causes of sewer backups


----------



## Codegeek (Mar 9, 2012)

While ADA does not have language for changing stations, keep in mind that A117.1 does in Section 603.5 which basically requires compliance with operable parts as well as counter heights.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 9, 2012)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> While ADA does not have language for changing stations, keep in mind that A117.1 does in Section 603.5 which basically requires compliance with operable parts as well as counter heights.


2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design

Advisory 604.8.1.1 Size. The minimum space required in toilet compartments is provided so that a person using a wheelchair can maneuver into position at the water closet. This space cannot be obstructed by baby changing tables or other fixtures or conveniences, except as specified at 604.3.2 (Overlap). If toilet compartments are to be used to house fixtures other than those associated with the water closet, they must be designed to exceed the minimum space requirements. Convenience fixtures such as baby changing tables must also be accessible to people with disabilities as well as to other users. Toilet compartments that are designed to meet, and not exceed, the minimum space requirements may not provide adequate space for maneuvering into position at a baby changing table.


----------



## Codegeek (Mar 9, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> 2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design Advisory 604.8.1.1 Size. The minimum space required in toilet compartments is provided so that a person using a wheelchair can maneuver into position at the water closet. This space cannot be obstructed by baby changing tables or other fixtures or conveniences, except as specified at 604.3.2 (Overlap). If toilet compartments are to be used to house fixtures other than those associated with the water closet, they must be designed to exceed the minimum space requirements. Convenience fixtures such as baby changing tables must also be accessible to people with disabilities as well as to other users. Toilet compartments that are designed to meet, and not exceed, the minimum space requirements may not provide adequate space for maneuvering into position at a baby changing table.


It's my understanding that ADA itself does not provide language on changing stations, only the advisory which cannot be construed as the law.  Correct?  If so, that was my point.  ADA does not provide direction under the law for changing stations while A117.1 does.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 9, 2012)

Any accessory, including baby changing tables, must comply with the Standards for Accessible Design height and reach requirements

.


----------



## Codegeek (Mar 9, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Any accessory, including baby changing tables, must comply with the Standards for Accessible Design height and reach requirements.


Can you point me to where that is in ADA for future reference?  Thanks Mark.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 9, 2012)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> Can you point me to where that is in ADA for future reference?  Thanks Mark.


http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/2010ADAStandards/2010ADAstandards.htm#pgfId-1008283

308.2.1 Unobstructed. Where a forward reach is unobstructed, the high forward reach shall be 48 inches maximum and the low forward reach shall be 15 inches minimum above the finish floor or ground.

308.2.2 Obstructed High Reach. Where a high forward reach is over an obstruction, the clear floor space shall extend beneath the element for a distance not less than the required reach depth over the obstruction. The high forward reach shall be 48 inches maximum where the reach depth is 20 inches maximum. Where the reach depth exceeds 20 inches the high forward reach shall be 44 inches maximum and the reach depth shall be 25 inches maximum.

308.3 Side Reach.

308.3.1 Unobstructed. Where a clear floor or ground space allows a parallel approach to an element and the side reach is unobstructed, the high side reach shall be 48 inches maximum and the low side reach shall be 15 inches minimum above the finish floor or ground.

 EXCEPTIONS:

1. An obstruction shall be permitted between the clear floor or ground space and the element where the depth of the obstruction is 10 inches maximum.

308.3.2 Obstructed High Reach. Where a clear floor or ground space allows a parallel approach to an element and the high side reach is over an obstruction, the height of the obstruction shall be 34 inches maximum and the depth of the obstruction shall be 24 inches maximum. The high side reach shall be 48 inches maximum for a reach depth of 10 inches maximum. Where the reach depth exceeds 10 inches, the high side reach shall be 46 inches maximum for a reach depth of 24 inches maximum.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. The top of washing machines and clothes dryers shall be permitted to be 36 inches (915 mm) maximum above the finish floor.

309 Operable Parts

 309.1 General. Operable parts shall comply with 309.

 309.2 Clear Floor Space. A clear floor or ground space complying with 305 shall be provided.

 309.3 Height. Operable parts shall be placed within one or more of the reach ranges specified in 308.

 309.4 Operation. Operable parts shall be operable with one hand and shall not require tight grasping, pinching, or twisting of the wrist. The force required to activate operable parts shall be 5 pounds maximum.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 9, 2012)

For those who enforce ICC/ANSI A117.1

603.5 Diaper Changing Tables. Diaper changing tables shall comply with Sections 309 and 902


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 9, 2012)

There are guidlines in the ANSI Standard for the proper location and installation of dispensers.  Whether those dispensers are required or just placed for the convenience of the customer, if provided they must be installed to meet accessibilty guidelines, for height, clear floor space, reach ranges, etc.  That old thing about equal access.

One also needs to remember that there are inimum clearances required around all grab bars so that usabilty can be ensured.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 9, 2012)

Big Mac said:
			
		

> There are guidlines in the ANSI Standard for the proper location and installation of dispensers.  Whether those dispensers are required or just placed for the convenience of the customer, if provided they must be installed to meet accessibilty guidelines, for height, clear floor space, reach ranges, etc.  That old thing about equal access.One also needs to remember that there are inimum clearances required around all grab bars so that usabilty can be ensured.


Correct

609.3 Spacing. The space between the wall and the grab bar shall be 1 1/2 inches (38 mm). The space between the grab bar and projecting objects below and at the ends shall be 1 1/2 inches (38 mm) minimum. The space between the grab bar and projecting objects above shall be 12 inches (305 mm) minimum.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 9, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Also, does anyone know why the vertical grab bars went away?  Are they still a good idea from a design standpoint?


2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design

609.4 Position of Grab Bars. Grab bars shall be installed in a *horizontal position......*


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 9, 2012)

The requirement for vertical grab bars may not be included in the ADA but it is a part of the ICC A1171 Standard


----------



## mark handler (Mar 9, 2012)

Big Mac said:
			
		

> The requirement for vertical grab bars may not be included in the ADA but it is a part of the ICC A1171 Standard


Not required by all jurisdictions

I know it is Not required in Florida or California


----------

